# CPR vs. CITX, CETX and CEFX...



## B.C.RAIL

Recently Canadian Pacific Railroad (CPR) had bought a bunch of Locos out of the US.

There are a bunch of CITX and a couple CETX and CEFX EMD locos sitting in a rail yard about an hour drive from where I live. They have been sitting there since early december.

I haven't found any info on the net about it..
I'm woundering if any one else knows about this..

I have uploaded some pictures of them.








^^CETX #3062








^^CEFX #3151








^^CITX #3036








^^CITX #3056

There are more engines there, i didn't get photos of them all.


----------



## Boston&Maine

They are from CIT Group / Capital Finance Incorporated, a financing company that must be into leasing out locomotives and rolling stock...

http://ir.cit.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=99314&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=893145&highlight=
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1215/is_10_200/ai_56958275
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoList.aspx?id=CEFX
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoList.aspx?id=CITX


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Thanks B&M for the links. 

So CPR doesn't actually own them?
Just for a period...


----------



## train4myboys

Unless they bought them at the end of a lease and are awaiting paint. Looks to me like they were leased to several different lines.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Well, the fellow who told me about this said they were bought..from CIT.
And were awaiting new paint scheme...
The orange and black one is an ex BNSF loco.


----------



## Nbrich1

Hey all: I'm a new guy in your forum.. but not exactly new to Railroading.. I've been doing it, in various positions, for like 31 yrs. 

FYI: 

We have 30 of various models sitting in the Yard in TO.. As do you in the Coquitlam area of Bc. (More stashed in Alyth (Calgary). 

Account the depression, (or should I say, recession), most are tied up (serviceable). Waiting for a new paint in spring.. (if the recession subsides). Here in Toronto, most of the number plates on these foreigns have been removed).


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Hello NBrich. Welcome.

The ones in calgary, what Railroad are they for?
Thanks for joining the forum, I'm quite interested in the real thing as well.

-Colin


----------



## Nbrich1

CP.. 
Lots stored in BC, Calgary & Toronto.. for a rainy day.. if the recession ever ends and they are ever needed.


----------

